# How clear is your 3D target when using a scope & lense? How to clear mine up?



## wcw (Nov 18, 2011)

I could see ok with a 2 times with no clarifier but at four times everything was a blur without a clarifier. Why do you not want to use a clarifier?


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I may try one I just was trying to keep it simple. I may get a clarifier or a 2x lense to try.


----------



## wcw (Nov 18, 2011)

In my opinion the 4 with the clarifier will give more benefit. The 2 times doesn't make a lot of difference for me.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I use a 4x lens with a no.1 clarifier and the target is crystal...my pin on the other hand, meh.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

OK thank you. I will probably have to experiment. Thanks


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear glasses and use a 6X lens/#1 clarifier setup. Neither the target nor the pin was clear. Shooting the NFAA Indoor I switched from a pin to a ring on the lens (closest to me)...the ring seemed clear enough. The target was still somewhat fuzzy but I could make out the X. The ring setup also made the bow movement less noticeable compared to the pin. I've tried using just the lens (4 or 6X) without a clarifier, using the smallest aperature I have, but that didn't work any better than the clarifier (due to my glasses). It is all a compromise.


----------



## 1taxidermist (Dec 31, 2008)

I just started shooting today with a 6x and clarifier. Is that how it is when you use the clarifier, you can hardly see your pin? If you do not put the clarifier in, you can see your pin better but the target is blurry at 20yds, what do I need to do, or am I doing something wrong. thanks.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

1taxidermist said:


> I just started shooting today with a 6x and clarifier. Is that how it is when you use the clarifier, you can hardly see your pin? If you do not put the clarifier in, you can see your pin better but the target is blurry at 20yds, what do I need to do, or am I doing something wrong. thanks.


It's common. Your pin will blur a bit, but your target is sharp. I use a blue fiber up pin with a LP light, so it gives me a decent reference and doesn't totally disappear on me.


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

J-Dubyah said:


> It's common. Your pin will blur a bit, but your target is sharp. I use a blue fiber up pin with a LP light, so it gives me a decent reference and doesn't totally disappear on me.


I did this with a #2 clarifier and 6x lens. Brought my pin right back from pretty much nothing with the green. I was amazed at just how great the l.p. With blue fiber made a difference.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I use a 4x but with a verifier. All clear.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

gla1 said:


> Well, I use a 4x but with a verifier. All clear.


With a lens I'd be surprised if you are using a verifier, it would make your lens very blurry! They are made for pins.

I use a 4x with a #1 and 3/64th aperture for 3D and a 6x with the same clarifier for spots. The size of the aperture is what will clear up your pin and the power of the clarifier will clear up your lens. It took me about a year and a half to figure out what size of aperture to run.

Keep trying different apertures and lenses till it all works out. It sure would be nice to have a fully stocked lens, clarfier and aperture kit to loan out to try at the range.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I use glasses for reading and PC work and low light condition, can't see my hands, neither my pins....
so to have both the target and the pin to clear (dept of view) I had to go smallest possible peep aperture (hole) size...no clarifier or any lens inside peep, it is just a blank hole, 
but than the scope was too big could not center it inside peep hole....
so I went 29mm scope size
and definitely the black eagle lenses worth the penny !!!! 
I use the x5 swarowski lens, crystal clear...I had many brand lenses but these are the clearest....I don't know how they did it but works...


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I ordered a a #1 Clarifier with a 1/16" aperature. Hopefully that will help. I should have it before the weekend. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

The #1 clarifier with 1/16" aperature cleared everything up and I can see the target very well. The pin is just slightly fuzzy but I can still see it good. Thanks for the input and recommendations. Should I use Loctite blue on the threads of the clarifier to keep it from coming loose or will that mess it up?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

try one 1/16" without a lens and you shall see both the pin and the target 
loctite? no, just tighten it with the supplied plastic key


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Shooting outdoors I have found a slightly larger clarifer/peep(3/32) is better and a smaller clarifer/peep(1/16) for indoor shooting is what is working better for me.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a 4x lens with a lighted up pin, no clarifier/verifier. I tend to use a smaller peep oudoors (3/32 or 1/16 depending on how bright the sunlight is) and a larger one indoors (1/8 usually) with a 4x and a black dot. In both instances, I focus on the target and blurr the aiming point a little bit, and the target is usually very clear, or at least clear engough to distinguish arrow holes on a 3d target or the Xring on a 5 spot. Try a slightly smaller peep, it may clear up the target for you, but keep in mind you will have either a clear target or a clear dot...not both.

Think of taking a picture of a baseball player through a chain link fence. If you focus the camera on the player, the fence will blur out, almost completely most of the time. If you focus on the fence, the player will blur. Same concept. I've always been taught and have taught that its better to have a clear target and a blurred pin, focus on the target and let the pin blur float.


----------

